# How do you like your Alex wheels?



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I only have 2 rides so far on my base Roubaix with Alex 290 wheels but already I'm dreaming of upgrading.
They feel OK so far, and are probably great for training/slower rides, but when the time comes, if I do decide to upgrade, how are the other Alex wheels? I've seen the 330's but haven't heard of any reviews on them. 
Also, anyone have any thoughts on the Bontrager selects or race lites?

Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

My Allez Eilte came with the ALX330 and had some spoke breakage on the rear wheel. It was covered under warrenty though. They are on the heavy side 1750 grams or so for the set. If you are going to upgrade definetly go lighter. American Classic, Velomax, Mavic and Rolf Prima are good wheels to upgrade to.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Sequoia with the Alex 290. So far 600 miles and no problems. I have also thought of an upgrade to Mavics, but am just going to wait for either wear or other trouble first. The Alex receive bad press, but the 290 is strong. The 330 has spoke breakage, especially for riders over 180#. Plus the entry level Mavics are just as heavy. You have to drop $600 to get an appreciable performance boost. I think I'll wait until the Alex wear!


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

My Alex 290's that came on my Roubaix now have 1400 trouble free miles on them. No broken spokes or hub problems. Damn, they have not even needed to be trued yet. Expect to pay the big bucks if you want something lighter. IMHO these wheels are great.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*'04 Roubaix 27 with Alex 290*

These wheels have been ok- they held up for about 1800 miles this season, but now need a major overhaul. The freehub is loose and may need to be replaced. Fortunately I got a good deal on Velomax Circuits, which I highly recommend!


----------



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

I've only had mine (on the Allez Elite) for this season, and I can't complain. BUT: one thing I don't like, and I'm not sure if all low-spoke-count wheelsets do this, but one thing I don't like is when standing to climb, the rims- especially the front- apparently flex enough to rub on the brake pads with every crank revolution.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I had Alex 330s on my Allez Elite and broke rear spokes and finally the hub. I'll never get Alex again.

I got a set of Open Pros and have been much happier. More comfortable, no problems. I'm not a racer though...

In case you didn't know, Alex are machine tensioned made by Shimano. A Specialized rep told me quality has improved recently, but I've been burned once.


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

I have logged over 1,000 miles and a crash that required spokes and truing of the front wheel of some Alx 290's but no real problems and I am not a light weight.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

The ALX-300's that came with the Sequoia were crap, I was constantly breaking spokes and finally threw them out and bought a set of Mavic Open Pro's. It seems that Specialized used cheap spokes.


----------

